# Jumping out the door to greet the kiddies



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

:no:

yesterday was Faith's 3rd Halloween.

the way our front door is set up is weird - you open the screen door in a way that if someone is already standing on your stoop, they have to move back to let it open.

so, on Halloween, we remove the interior part of the screen door so that i just reach through to pass out candy. this leaves about two feet of door on the bottom.

in the 2 previous years Faith has bumped up against the bottom and occasionally jumped up so her paws were on top of it.

this year she decided it's time to jump over it and out to greet the kids! :greenboun :nono:

i'm not real worried about it from the her running away standpoint, but i was thinking if there's a kid who's not happy about the dog and then she comes bounding out at him.... *sighs* i'm glad it's only once a year. :doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a great gate now. It's extra wide and perfect to keep them away from the front door completely. It's nice to be able to come in and put something down without Tucker do an inspection! LOL


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

well, but that takes away all her fun of greeting the kiddies in her costume 

on a normal day, it's no issue at all, it's just when she's got little folks to greet.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I tried to make Oakly sit/stay before I opened the door this year. He did great until the kids started to make over him and he was out the door to wash the kids faces and check out the goodies. He came back when called though.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I ended up standing the baby gate up in the kitchen doorway. Mine couldnt understand at all why nobody was coming in the house and felt like they should go outside to great them. I'm sure it got pretty interesting me trying to work the door...hold the bowl of candy and keep the dogs in the house...all with a smile of course! Funny...once they were in the kitchen they all just sat and watched very calmly.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> well, but that takes away all her fun of greeting the kiddies in her costume
> 
> on a normal day, it's no issue at all, it's just when she's got little folks to greet.


With my luck, I'd have someone get knocked over and then I'd be sued.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady, in his fireman costume and I sat on the front porch giving out candy. I had him tied to the porch so he could not get very far from me. It worked out great. The kids loved him. Then I had one mother that looked absolutely horrified. I walked down to the sidewalk to give her daughter the candy. The little girl kept asking if she could play with my dog, the mother looked like she had seen a ghost. I put him back in the house for the rest of the night. I tend to forget that some people are just so fearful of dogs.

I have a new neighbor who absolutely loves all the neighborhood dogs. She dressed as a witch and delivered doggie treats to all the neighbors with dogs!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Honey is a jumper also, and i sure don't trust her not to dash out with a street full of people milling around--she would want to know what was going on. But KayCee was a perfect little lady, just stood wagging her tail and getting all those pats on the head.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith was sort of specific on who she wanted to get to. it was mostly neighbor kids who she likes to play with.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> Faith was sort of specific on who she wanted to get to. it was mostly neighbor kids who she likes to play with.


Well, that helps! Can you blame her?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

not at all. she is miss social after all.

i may have told you guys already, but hubby thinks it's hysterical how many folks in the condo complex go out of their way to greet her when he's walking her. sometimes she gets a hello, but he doesn't :bowl:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a great time with Jazz, Jules & Artie! We practiced sit/stays when the doorbell rang. More sits if the kiddies wanted to reach in and pet (had a baby gate at the front door). Practiced our sit pretties and I love yous and of course the best was, make your leg dissappear Artie! After about 2 1/2 hours of that, they didn't give a crap if anyone was at the door!


----------

